# iPhonenow.ca - Just hear me out.



## Slathe

Yes, yes i'm BRAND new here. But I specifically joined so that I could gather some info on iphonenow.ca

I ordered one on the 15th of December, it's only been a week but after reading about it [ edit ehMax ] Because I pretty much spent all my money on this. (i'm 16) I used Coast Capital's HyperWallet system, [edit ehMax ] is there anyway to get my money back? The live chat people say 7-14 days to get it from Delaware (There head office) to the border, then once it's there I would receive an E-Mail with a Purolator/FedEx tracking number once it's in Canada.. Can anyone shed any light on this? Please?

- Justin


----------



## chas_m

Slathe said:


> Yes, yes i'm BRAND new here. But I specifically joined so that I could gather some info on iphonenow.ca
> 
> I ordered one on the 15th of December, it's only been a week but after reading about it, the general consensus seems to be that they're a scam... Is it really a scam? Because I pretty much spent all my money on this. (i'm 16) I used Coast Capital's HyperWallet system, if it truely is a scam is there anyway to get my money back? The live chat people say 7-14 days to get it from Delaware (There head office) to the border, then once it's there I would receive an E-Mail with a Purolator/FedEx tracking number once it's in Canada.. Can anyone shed any light on this? Please?
> 
> - Justin


I wouldn't worry about it just yet. FWIW, I don't think they're a scam, just operating on a loophole in the law. I predict you'll get your iPhone, but while iPhonenow.ca guarantees that it will work up here, notice that they did NOT say "forever."

IOW, the coming 1.1.3 update (real soon now!) may render it (the phone part anyyway) useless. Again.

Keep us posted -- there's a lot of people here less brave than you and we want you to be our guinea pig!


----------



## Slathe

I really hope I just get the iPhone. I don't even really care it it's unlocked, I just don't wanna get ripped off. I paid a lot for this marvel and I don't wanna be left high and dry.

I really hope to be getting an email from them asap (probably after the 2 weeks, just 1 week to go!)

But yeah, I guess i'm a guinea pig... I will post pictures of my iphone the DAY it gets delivered (if ever, i'm REALLY hoping) But yeah, ANY information on this at all would be a god send. Help me out and I appreciate the help!


----------



## CanadaRAM

Slathe said:


> Can anyone shed any light on this? Please?


It sounds like they are carrying them over the border once a week and then couriering them from the Canadian side. 

Otherwise, if they were sending FedEx from Delaware, they would have the waybill number immediately on sending, and it would not take 7 - 14 days plus shipping time from the border. 

The good part of that scenario is that you would not have to pay $30 - $40 Customs brokerage to FedEx or Puro. The bad part is that you have no way to track the purchase until they do courier it and send you the waybill number.

Sorry nobody can tell you when / if you will get the iPhone. Seriously, the time to research and ask questions was before you sent your money. Now, you have to wait out the stated shipping terms you agreed to.


----------



## Slathe

I did research it, and it seems legit. I REALLY hope that they are couriering them to the boarder then using FedEx/Purolator. Hopefully I'll receive a tracking number from them next week sometime. Because I did have to pay 11.95 for FedEx Ground Shipping, So I assume that they will be using FedEx in some stage of their shipping. Did anyone else order from them?


----------



## Finndog

*iphonenow?? Has anyone received one yet??*

I ordered the iphone from iphone now on Dec. 17th. I wonder if it will ever arrive. Has anyone rec'd one of these phones yet?? When do we file a complaint with visa and the RCMP I wonder.

If anyone actually has taken delivery of one of these please do report back. Much appreciated. I feel like I've been scammed.

Cheers!


----------



## BrockSky

I ordered an iPhone from them on Dec 9th and still do not have it. I did not lose any money but man did I get the runaround. Visit www.frozenpuck.com/article/iphonemaybesomedayca if you are interested in hearing my (longwinded) iphonenow.ca story.


----------



## Adrian.

I understand that you are 16 and all. But honestly just hop across the border and nab one..order a turbosim off ebay and away you go. People who are selling these as a business should not be trusted...they are operating illegally.


----------



## imobile

Slathe said:


> Yes, yes i'm BRAND new here. But I specifically joined so that I could gather some info on iphonenow.ca
> 
> I ordered one on the 15th of December, it's only been a week but after reading about it, the general consensus seems to be that they're a scam... Is it really a scam? Because I pretty much spent all my money on this. (i'm 16) I used Coast Capital's HyperWallet system, if it truely is a scam is there anyway to get my money back? The live chat people say 7-14 days to get it from Delaware (There head office) to the border, then once it's there I would receive an E-Mail with a Purolator/FedEx tracking number once it's in Canada.. Can anyone shed any light on this? Please?
> 
> - Justin


Check out this from MacRumours.
Especially the last post!

iPhoneNow.Ca! Anyone heard about this? - Mac Forums


----------



## Adrian.

yeah read that post a the bottom


ummmmm!

If you paid with credit card I would cancel it and if you did with debit, freeze your account.

I really hope you guys get your iPhone.


----------



## HowEver

You could read that, or you could search on ehMac and read the posts that have been here for a while.

http://www.ehmac.ca/614919-post3.html



HowEver said:


> http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/58646-where-buy.html
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/609637-post8.html
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/58346-whats-up.html


----------



## Slathe

Thanks everyone for your input. And yes, I have read already the previous posts on EhMac, I just needed clarification and opinions. [edit ehMax]

I also just noticed yesterday that on the bottom of their page there is are 3 paragraphs explaining somethings. If anyone could tell me what they think of that, that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## HowEver

Are you referring to this text? Has anyone ever actually received an iPhone from this person? It doesn't appear to be the case.



> Our orders are subject to verification. Each order takes a minimum of 7 to 14 business days to arrive, unless same day shipping is selected. Even if you select same day delivery options, this doesn't mean you'll get your phone same day. It means when the order is verified and processed, we'll send it for delivery on that day. International customers should expect significant processing delays for verification or their order. To fraudsters thinking about trying it? Don't bother. We call on every order to verify it. We contact the credit card company, and when we do catch you, we'll send the RCMP looking for you, at both your IP and delivery address. 88 Fraudulent Orders Have Been Identified This Week.
> 
> Telephone support is extremely limited and should only be used as a method of urgent contact with customer care. Most major websites don't offer toll-free support, so for those of you who are displeased about our hold times, we're very busy and appreciate your business, however if you can't wait on hold to confirm your order, then please use our other contact options, they are MUCH FASTER than telephone.
> 
> We have very few iPhone's left. Please keep in mind that when we sell out, that's it. This is causing a huge rush so please do not submit requests to us more than once. If you got a ticket number, we have your request and will answer you as quickly as possible. A notice will be posted on the iPhone product page when the iPhone has sold out. Until then, you'll be free to order it. We may accept backorders if our suppliers authorize it.


----------



## Adrian.

This does not seem very professional at all!


----------



## jasonwood

HowEver said:


> Are you referring to this text? Has anyone ever actually received an iPhone from this person? It doesn't appear to be the case.


I still don't think this is in any way intended as a scam, partly because there doesn't seem to be any way they could get away with it.

Chargebacks are easy on credit cards, and appears to be the same in the case of "Interac Online"...

From Interac Online



> Customers will not be liable for losses resulting from circumstances beyond their control that are related to the payment transaction. This includes losses resulting from technical errors, system problems or fraud. In such cases, a customer must make a claim for losses incurred and if the claim is determined to be valid, the customer will be reimbursed by their Financial Institution.


That said, they're clearly not very professional and appear to be in way over their heads.


----------



## HowEver

jasonwood said:


> I still don't think this is in any way intended as a scam, partly because there doesn't seem to be any way they could get away with it.
> Chargebacks are easy on credit cards, and appears to be the same in the case of "Interac Online"...
> From Interac Online
> That said, they're clearly not very professional and appear to be in way over their heads.


It remains that there are no reports of anyone actually receiving an iPhone from that website. They now even say on the website that they wouldn't have very many anyways. There is no indication that the business is even more than one person. It would be great to be wrong, but if a brick & mortar Canada Computers has the phone for $489, as learned above, why shop at a nebulous website that charges as much as $200 more, has existed for 5 minutes, and has never been confirmed to have sold anything to anyone?

Credit card companies and interac services investigate thoroughly before making restitution. Things could and do drag out for months. Many people can't afford to wait around while this much money sits in the hands of iphonenow.ca, which could be declaring insolvency right about now.


----------



## cap10subtext

I just curioud what kind of research you did on these guys. I know they look legit but for that kind of cash you have to read between the lines. 

I dunno man. Anyone who uses their About Us page to tell you a line like this:

Apple may, although they have not made it clear, VOID your warranty if you choose to unlock or modify your iPhone. 

Gives me the uh-oh feeling. May the force be with you. But either way, be more careful in the future.

Going on a tangent though, what's this "interac is the safest way to pay" thing? If you get ripped off online Visa will at least check it out and credit your account if your claim is genuine. Interac is directly out of your account.

[edit ehMax]


----------



## Adrian.

This is not somebody who has ever ran a legitimate operation before. "May the force be with you..." what the heck is that. Guys if I were you I would phone visa and honestly cancel your cards and at least try and see if visa or mastercard could put a back order on this and try and retrieve your money. I believe they can do this.[edit ehMax] iphonenow.ca said that they would not charge you until it has been shipped did it not?

What I don't understand is, if it is an American company operating in the US why do they have a .ca address?


----------



## Slathe

I JUST got off the phone with one of their reps. He told me, that 7 - 14 buisness days is the PROCESSING time. Which means, getting your iPhone from the warehouse, etc. And only after it has been processed it will be shipped.

I still have not received a tracking number from FedEx, that is my #1 Concern. I really want to believe it will come this week. Or at the latest, early next week. I am also hoping to receive my tracking number via E-Mail very soon.

P.S. The Rep also told me that 16 days would be the maximum amount of time if all goes well. (14 Business days + 2 Shipping) It has only been about 11 Business days on my end, I just want that damn tracking number! Ughh.


----------



## Slathe

I didn't pay with a credit card. Therefore, i'm screwed money wise. I'm going to just sit it out, I guess. [edit ehMax]


----------



## cap10subtext

Sorry, I was trying to be funny, not mean. I was just trying to lighten the situation since he seemed determined to ride it out. Didn't mean any offense. But if you are interested in trying to cancel it then the only way I can think to help is as follows:

There is a link on the site that links to a way to cancel your order.
http://store.iphonenow.ca/orders.asp You have to login to see it. Try and find what their money back policy is, specifically how long it would take to return your money and cancel your order. If it takes them even one day too long to refund your money report them to the bank and to the authorities.

It looks like their site encourages people to pay with interac, is that what you did? [edit ehMax].

Do you have all the information, tracking number, order number, phone numbers, and company addresses printed out. If the website disappeared tomorrow, who would you contact? What would you tell your bank/the authorities? Record all that info and any e-mails you exchanged.

For the record, even if your iPhone shows up tomorrow, I still say using the site is a monumentally bad idea.


----------



## Slathe

I agree, I will never be so foolish again. (I wanted my first online purchase to be a good one, oh well.)

No, they do not have any PIN info or account information, I used Coast Capital's HyperWallet system which allows you to send money between email address's if the recipient has HyperWallet as well. (You add money into your hyperwallet account, then you email the money to another hyperwallet member.)
It's kinda like Paypal (Which they don't accept for some reason.)

So i'm not worried that they can drain my account on their end. The only thing i'm missing is a TRACKING number. I paid 11.95 for FedEx Ground shipping, and I don't as of yet have a tracking # to track my package. If I had one, and could see that my iPhone was indeed on its way, I wouldn't be having this problem.

P.S. You cannot cancel an order that has already been "Shipped" like mine has.


----------



## HowEver

Slathe said:


> It's kinda like Paypal (Which they don't accept for some reason.)


PayPal has a dispute mechanism. You can pay using PayPal with a credit card, which has a chargeback mechanism.

Here again:



> Status: EXIST
> Registrar: Lowcost Domains Inc.
> Registrar-no: 346026
> Registrant-no: 2099322
> Domaine-no: 2099323
> Subdomain: iphonenow.ca
> Renewal-Date: 2008/11/17
> Date-Approved: 2007/11/17
> Date-Modified: 2007/11/17
> Organization: iPhoneNow.ca, Inc.
> Description:
> Admin-Name: Jeanette Evans
> Admin-Title:
> Admin-Postal: iPhoneNow.ca, Inc.
> CanWest Global Place, 201 Portage Avenue
> Winnipeg AB R3B 3K6 Canada
> Admin-Phone: 8666890097
> Admin-Fax:
> Admin-Mailbox: [email protected]
> Tech-Name: Jeanette Evans
> Tech-Title:
> Tech-Postal: iPhoneNow.ca, Inc.
> CanWest Global Place, 201 Portage Avenue
> Winnipeg AB R3B 3K6 Canada
> Tech-Phone: 8666890097
> Tech-Fax:
> Tech-Mailbox: [email protected]
> NS1-Hostname: ns2.weclicknetworks.com
> NS1-Netaddress: 66.196.45.4
> NS2-Hostname: ns3.weclicknetworks.com
> NS2-Netaddress: 66.196.45.5
> NS3-Hostname:


I just saw that iPhonenow.ca has a Facebook page, sort of, a product/'fan' page. There again, not a single person says anything about having bought and received an iPhone from this company. Just questions about how to use it, and comments about the product.


----------



## Slathe

Well, I got my magical Purolator Tracking number from them today. So, it's only a few days away! It just got through customs.


----------



## HowEver

Slathe said:


> Well, I got my magical Purolator Tracking number from them today. So, it's only a few days away! It just got through customs.


Do keep us posted. It will be good to see you receive what you paid for.

I guess there was no road trip possibility instead.


----------



## white rhino

*iphonenow.ca*

I ordered my iphone from this site on december the 9th. Today I got an advanced shipping notification. I called the shipping company and they said the # is legit. So who knows? these guys might deliver yet.


----------



## Anonymous8

*Experience Just as Bad if not WORSE!!*

My experience with iPhonenow.ca can be summed up in one word: a disaster! From the moment I visited the site it didn't give me the feeling that it belonged to a legitimate company. There were several mistakes on the opening page alone and about half of the links went nowhere. Because I'll do almost anything to get an iPhone I reluctantly went through with the process and ordered one. The first week went well: I inquired about the overall process and the shipping of my phone and said it would be completed shortly after "verification". (This was around Dec. 2, the day I ordered my phone). After about two weeks I hadn't received a tracking number so I routinely visited the online chat to no avail. Every operator said they'd get it for me then would seemingly leave for atleast 2 hours until I gave up. I decided to wait things out until about five days before Christmas when I got fed up again as the phone would be a gift to myself . I was still not given a tracking number online but was told it would be "reasonable" that I would receive it before Christmas as my phone was about to reach the border. Then, on the 23rd of December I became furious as there was no sign of my phone and went on the chat and really let them have it. After my little speech they told me that my card had been declined which further enraged me because not once in the 20 years of having a credit card has it EVER been declined. Now I was simply insulted and almost in disbelief. I told them to put it through again and when they did they said it worked and used their trademark phrase which still seems highly unproffessional: "You're good to go"/ or "You're off to the races (weird for any rep. to talk in that manner?) Not surprisingly the phone did not reach me by Christmas so a few days ago, after 1 month of waiting I went back on the chat site and let them have it again. Out of spite they said my order appeared to be fraudulent because of (their quote) my "rush rush" attitude and the fact that my card had supposedly been declined again. They then locked my account and cancelled my order but said that if I called security I could possibly re-activate it. They gave me a number that was supposed to be their security line which, upon calling it today, I learned was not even connected. I called their main line and was greeted by the same girl I'd talked to the other 3 times I'd called their line which is also odd for a company like that one. They wanted me to send a copy of my visa, license, and original receipt in order for them to re-activate the order. This seemed way to shady for me and I did not trust them with that so I gave them the go ahead to terminate that order. It's amazing what an in-demand gadget can make people do because today I put in a new order with my wife's visa card under her name in one last desperate attempt to get the phone. I doubt it will work but I'll be monitoring both cards very carefully. 

Questions and Conerns: Has anyone even received a phone from this company? Has anyone else been told their card has been declined multiple times when that's never happened to them before? 

[edit ehMax]


----------



## iPhoneInCanada

[edit ehMax] Check out the discussion of Canadians who purchased iPhones and have received tracking numbers from both Purolator and FedEx...the drama continues...

iPhone in Canada: Tips, Tricks, and News for Canadian iPhone Users » Buying An Unlocked iPhone From iPhoneNow.ca


----------



## MACinist

HowEver said:


> I just saw that iPhonenow.ca has a Facebook page, sort of, a product/'fan' page. There again, not a single person says anything about having bought and received an iPhone from this company. Just questions about how to use it, and comments about the product.


Check out their commercial that is supposedly airing on CTV and Global. Wouldn't Apple legal be all over this?


----------



## iPhoneInCanada

What I fear are the people who didn't pay with a credit card...and if you can get your money back from these guys. I don't understand how they can be so wishy washy on giving out tracking #'s that don't even work! Check out the debate these guys have on my write up about iPhoneNow.ca ...:yikes:


----------



## jasonwood

Anonymous8 said:


> Has anyone even received a phone from this company? Has anyone else been told their card has been declined multiple times when that's never happened to them before?


Just call the number on the back of your card and ask. They see all of the authorization requests and can tell you how they responded. Not sure how long they keep these records easily accessible... you should have called immediately when they told you this.


----------



## hayesk

Slathe said:


> I did research it, and it seems legit. I REALLY hope that they are couriering them to the boarder then using FedEx/Purolator. Hopefully I'll receive a tracking number from them next week sometime. Because I did have to pay 11.95 for FedEx Ground Shipping, So I assume that they will be using FedEx in some stage of their shipping. Did anyone else order from them?


Here's a tip: never use ground shipping for cross-border shipments. Sure it's cheaper, but then you get hit with a brokerage handling fee when the item arrives (or a bill in the mail shortly after). The $10-$20 you saved in shipping can turn into a $50 brokerage fee. When you order express or overnight, you pay more up front, but it typically includes the brokerage fee.


----------



## QAKQ

I ordered an iphone on December 16th and still have not received the phone. After I made payment my order status changed to Shipped. I thought this was unusual since I placed the order on a Sunday and requested Canada Post delivery. I did receive a tracking number with a Purolator 32900 series PIN number on Jan 2 but when I look it up it goes to a Purolator website indicating I need to call Purolator for more information. So I called and Purolator was not able to verify anything. They have not received any package for shipment. I contacted iPhonenow.ca and was able to talk to someone in Sales. Seems like the only department that is staffed. They stated that the package will not appear on the radar until it crosses the border. Again this seems odd since I have ordered 100s of items from the US and tracking numbers have always provide the location of the package.

Anyway, to make a long story short, I stumbled accross the Terms of Use section on the iPhonenow.ca website. SCARY! PLEASE READ and advise anyone you know who might be considering buying from iPhonenow.ca. See Verification, Shipping, Returns, and Credits under their Terms of Use section on their site. http://store.iphonenow.ca/terms.asp Note that it could take 8 WEEKS to receive your phone after they have your money. Most reputable companies do not charge your credit card until the item has shipped. Furthermore if you decide to cancel your order, you will be subject to a 20% restocking fee. That's approx. $120.00 if you paid $600.00. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Adrian.

Why would they ship the adapter and the iPhone separately? They are definitely avoiding some customs laws there I bet. There are spelling mistakes in there...debt instead of debit. ohhhh nice.


----------



## white rhino

*iphonenow.?/ iphonesomeday......maybe*

I'm also waiting for my iphone. it's been just over 3 weeks. My brother also ordered one, before I did. He got a shipping notice but no tracking # . he made a bunch of calls. Finally someone who knew what they were talking about told him that there was a mix up and his order had never been processed.He had to reorder after a month of waiting. They messed up my first order as well. I was told it went through the wrong website even though I did a phone order. 4 days after my 1st order I had to reorder. They did give me a credit back on my visa for the 1st order.
I also got an advanced tracking # on Jan 02. When I spoke to Purolator they told me the order info is for delivery inside Canada. God knows when we will get our phones. The fact that we are getting shipped seperate orders for adaptors shows just how messed up this company is.


----------



## med8or

hayesk said:


> Here's a tip: never use ground shipping for cross-border shipments. Sure it's cheaper, but then you get hit with a brokerage handling fee when the item arrives (or a bill in the mail shortly after). The $10-$20 you saved in shipping can turn into a $50 brokerage fee. When you order express or overnight, you pay more up front, but it typically includes the brokerage fee.


From my past experience (though I haven't ordered much lately), the USPS offers a low brokerage rate (from memory it was something like $7.00). If you can have something shipped via the USPS, then brokerage fees should not be a big concern. Correct me if things have changed?

J


----------



## beachboy_ce

HowEver said:


> It would be great to be wrong, but if a brick & mortar Canada Computers has the phone for $489, as learned above, why shop at a nebulous website that charges as much as $200 more, has existed for 5 minutes, and has never been confirmed to have sold anything to anyone?


Do you have a link for iPhone at Canada Computers? I couldn't find anything.


----------



## Finndog

*iphonenow?!*



beachboy_ce said:


> Do you have a link for iPhone at Canada Computers? I couldn't find anything.


Hi all,

I just had a 5 call run around with the cheeky folks at iphonenow [edit ehMax]. Each time I call their computers conveniently 'freeze up' then they redirect you to call and ask for a different department.

I placed an order on the 17th and the charges went through on the 19th. [edit ehMax]


----------



## Slathe

Well, I got this email stating that since I ordered my iPhone before January 1st I get their SimCard and Adapter FREE. So I ordered one, didn't pay a thing for it. It says it is shipped (I didn't have to pay shipping either) and the usual shipping time stated is 24 - 72 hours. So, If I get it... then that means that they actually ship things that people order. We'll see I guess... I'll keep you guys updated in any case.


----------



## chas_m

I've followed this thread closely, and here's my conclusion about iphonenow.ca based on all the input. They are either:

1. Sincere but incompetent, overwhelmed by orders and customs delays and generally in over their heads, but trying (and may actually fulfill an order someday!)

OR

2. [edit ehMax]


----------



## cap10subtext

Looks like someone from iphonenow stepped up in this forum, but beware:

Buying an iphone, dodgy stuff happening. [Archive] - MacTalk Forums

This really only adds to what chas_m has to say. Doesn't prove anything either way. Once again the post fizzles out, no one has received an iPhone and there seems to be a "plausible" explanation for why they don't use paypal. Seems just to weird to me to find that not a single person I can find has come forward with proof they've received a phone from these guys.


----------



## HowEver

beachboy_ce said:


> Do you have a link for iPhone at Canada Computers? I couldn't find anything.


I thought someone in this thread mentioned it. Either it was edited, I am thinking of the wrong thread, or the reference didn't exist. [edit ehMax]


----------



## krug1313

I figured I would contact Wells Fargo since iphonenow.ca is showing them as a payment partner. I was advised by Wells Fargo corp office that they have no dealings with such company. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Slathe

Please note our website is presently undergoing some maintenance and live chat will default to sending an email message to our customer care agents throughout the day (Monday, January 7th). Our email systems have already been upgraded, so you'll receive a speedy response. We're pleased to announce that in addition to this upgrade, our website is being integrated with FedEx this week to provide live shipping information to you about your package. So when it ships, there is no waiting period. We realize this is the most frustrating part of the process. We're pleased to add shipping options that will deliver your iPhone, guaranteed within 4 days (with no order processing time). Updated 8:00 AM.

The text above is taken from their website.

What do you guys think? I REALLY hope this is all just misunderstandings and unfortunate coincidences.


----------



## MACinist

HowEver said:


> I thought someone in this thread mentioned it. Either it was edited, I am thinking of the wrong thread, or the reference didn't exist. Probably the latter, like the iPhones from iPhonenow.


They have iPhone accessories though..


----------



## krug1313

Sorry Slathe but I think you've been had by iphonenow.ca. I took 30 min out of my day to be on the phone with Wells Fargo to further warn people and they confirmed they are in no way affiliated with this site. I sure hope the Wells Fargo agent I spoke with is wrong but it was the Corp office I was speaking with.


----------



## Finndog

[edit ehMax] I have asked CTV consumer reporting to look into this as well as the legal authorities. We'll have to see where it goes.

We were in contact with the head company and they had the same problem 'my computer is frozen so I can't access your file information'. Then they take a message and never call you back.

They are running ads on CTV and Shaw [edit ehMax]


----------



## thejst

It's really simple:

You buy something online, and you have the right to get it in a timely fashion.

this has not happened. 

[edit ehMax]


----------



## Slathe

Yeah, I agree now. I'm going to my bank and reporting it tomorrow, bringing all my information on it. Will hopefully get my money back (I am not responsible according to interaconline.com) and once it is done, hoping the border to get one.

Anyone know that you need a credit card to buy an iPhone in the States? If so, does it need to be registered to a US resident?


----------



## chas_m

To the best of my knowledge, Apple stores in the states don't care one whit where the credit card comes from or who it's registered to.


----------



## Slathe

chas_m said:


> To the best of my knowledge, Apple stores in the states don't care one whit where the credit card comes from or who it's registered to.


But you have to pay with a credit card right?


----------



## chas_m

No, the Apple Stores are quite happy if you pay cash. I did for mine.


----------



## HowEver

chas_m said:


> No, the Apple Stores are quite happy if you pay cash. I did for mine.


Happy reading. Welcome to Canada.

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/57512-rejected-walden-apple-store.html

HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - Canadian buying an Iphone in USA


----------



## Adrian.

I think with cash you are fine. I couldn't see why they would ask for ID. With credit cards sometimes it has the logo of a Canadian bank on it and if it is with a debit it definitely will.

Besides the difference between Canadians and Americans is quite distinctive, just in their accent. I can spot an American from a mile away and they can probably spot me too.


----------



## HowEver

Adrian. said:


> I think with cash you are fine. I couldn't see why they would ask for ID. With credit cards sometimes it has the logo of a Canadian bank on it and if it is with a debit it definitely will.
> 
> Besides the difference between Canadians and Americans is quite distinctive, just in their accent. I can spot an American from a mile away and they can probably spot me too.


And yet, perhaps, what you "think" and "couldn't see" aren't as complete as the experience of many others or what you could find if you looked around a bit, including the links in the message above yours. If you knew that cash and Canadian credit cards (which have distinctive 4 digits commencing their numbers) weren't accepted, would you send someone to the US anyways? FWIW, the Apple stores located a little further from the Canadian border don't seem to have this policy, or at least less so.


----------



## ehMax

Today I received an email from a representative from iPhoneNow.ca. 

As a result of this email, I have edited and or removed some posts from these forums. 

Feel free to post factual, accurate experiences but please refrain from speculation.


----------



## cap10subtext

Sorry ehMax. Didn't mean to cause you trouble.


----------



## ericlewis91

[edit ehMax] (Original post from ericlewis91 removed)

I will strongly reiterate...

Feel free to post legitimate, genuine first hand experiences and factual information. 

Do not speculate or post unsubstantiated comments. 

- ehMax


----------



## ehMax

cap10subtext said:


> Sorry ehMax. Didn't mean to cause you trouble.


Oh, no trouble at all.  

--

I'd be delighted to hear if any existing member here who ordered an iPhone actually ever received an iPhone from these people.


----------



## Slathe

I spoke with a representative today, and was giving more reassurance that "It'll come soon!". And for waiting so long, the rep was happy to refund me my shipping costs. And even provided me with a copy of a purolator receipt on their end. I dunno... I guess we'll see.

I also filled a complaint at recol.ca which is the RCMP Site for online fraud. Hopefully I'll get some answers now. And that they'll investigate this whole thing (If i'm lucky).

Who knows.


----------



## CanadaRAM

jasonwood said:


> Chargebacks are easy on credit cards, and appears to be the same in the case of "Interac Online"...
> From Interac Online


Understand that the coverage from Interac in no way is a chargeback or buyer protection mechanism -- what they are saying is if your Interac account is jacked and used by an unauthorized person, or if the vendor debits more than you agree, then you won't be liable for the money after approval of your claim. 

They do NOT say that you have ANY recourse if you intentionally use Interac for a transaction, and you are debited what you agreed to pay, and subsequently have a dispute with the vendor. Read it carefully, it says "circumstances beyond your control... related to the payment transaction." Not any problems with delivery or quality of goods, just the mechanics of the money transfer.


----------



## white rhino

Hey, Slathe

Any developments on your Iphone?

I have yet to read any positive feedback about this company.


----------



## iPhoneInCanada

ehMax said:


> Today I received an email from a representative from iPhoneNow.ca.
> 
> As a result of this email, I have edited and or removed some posts from these forums.
> 
> Feel free to post factual, accurate experiences but please refrain from speculation.


I got a similar request on my blog from a representative named Jennifer...I also edited some posts. This company sure is mysterious...

Buying An Unlocked iPhone From iPhoneNow.ca » iPhone in Canada: Tips, Tricks, and News for Canadian iPhone Users


----------



## QAKQ

*Recommendation - Do Not Buy from iPhone.ca*

I'm still waiting for mine. I ordered in mid Dec. I have received a tracking number from the company but according to Purolator contains no shipment. I received an email today from iphone.ca that phones will ship 7 to 14 days. 

I strongly recommend NOT doing business with iPhone.ca. Their customer service is terrible and if you are fortunate enough to get through to anyone, their respresentatives cannot help you. Also you will pay a hefty 20% penalty if you ask for a refund or return the iPhone (assuming it ever arrives). 

Get the phone from another source or wait until it is available through Rogers and soon Telus. Telus is switching from CDMA to GSM which supports the iPhone.

I hope this helps.



white rhino said:


> Hey, Slathe
> 
> Any developments on your Iphone?
> 
> I have yet to read any positive feedback about this company.


----------



## Finndog

*Has anyone rec'd an actual iphone from iphonenow?*



QAKQ said:


> I'm still waiting for mine. I ordered in mid Dec. I have received a tracking number from the company but according to Purolator contains no shipment. I received an email today from iphone.ca that phones will ship 7 to 14 days.
> 
> I strongly recommend NOT doing business with iPhone.ca. Their customer service is terrible and if you are fortunate enough to get through to anyone, their respresentatives cannot help you. Also you will pay a hefty 20% penalty if you ask for a refund or return the iPhone (assuming it ever arrives).
> 
> Get the phone from another source or wait until it is available through Rogers and soon Telus. Telus is switching from CDMA to GSM which supports the iPhone.
> 
> I hope this helps.


I ordered my phone on Dec. 17th and have heard nothing back. When I call them they have said their computer is down and can't access my account. Has anyone rec'd one of these phones yet? Please advise.


----------



## Finndog

*iphonenow?? Has anyone received one yet??*

Has anyone received one of these actual iphones from iphonenow yet? Please advise. I ordered one on Dec. 17th and have only had the runaround from them and no phone.


----------



## QAKQ

*Refund Received*

Just an update to all those still waiting for their iPhones. I contacted customer support yesterday and they said they have 5800 phone orders that have yet to be prcocessed and they could not provide an ETA for delivery of my order. I requested a refund and this morning my money was returned to my bank account.  

If you wish for a refund of your money, please contact Jennifer Wilson at iPhonenow.ca Here is her email address [email protected]

Good Luck.



QAKQ said:


> I'm still waiting for mine. I ordered in mid Dec. I have received a tracking number from the company but according to Purolator contains no shipment. I received an email today from iphone.ca that phones will ship 7 to 14 days.
> 
> I strongly recommend NOT doing business with iPhone.ca. Their customer service is terrible and if you are fortunate enough to get through to anyone, their respresentatives cannot help you. Also you will pay a hefty 20% penalty if you ask for a refund or return the iPhone (assuming it ever arrives).
> 
> Get the phone from another source or wait until it is available through Rogers and soon Telus. Telus is switching from CDMA to GSM which supports the iPhone.
> 
> I hope this helps.


----------



## white rhino

Well it's been 5 weeks since I ordered my iphone and there is still no sign of it. 
I have had an advanced tracking # now since Jan 02.
If someone does get one please post to let us all know.

Cheers


----------



## Finndog

*iphone in Canada?!*

I've waited over 5 weeks and still no sign of a phone. I'm convinced it's not coming. If anyone has received on please do tell! [edit ehMax]


----------



## krug1313

[edit ehMax] I welcome a representative in this forum to explain their self because either this is a [edit ehMax]


----------



## Finndog

*iphone in Canada?!*

I agree. Hard to know what their real 'biz' plan is but we do know that no one has posted receiving one of these yet. There are too many stories about the run around instead people are getting, myself included. I know that the RCMP have been notified but this business is likely too small potatoes for them to bother with. It is an insult to see them continuing to advertise on Cdn. t.v..


----------



## ehMax

Yet, their website, when I just checked, claims to have 500 phones available.  

I know some of your are worried. I'm assuming people are drawing their own conclusions as people are free to do based on reports of people's real experience. (Please refrain from posting speculation on ehMac.ca, only factual, truthful, first hand experience that doesn't invade anyone's privacy or otherwise violate any law)

Unrelated, but I had a friend who once had an order with a company that took a very long time to send his order and said they would charge a fee to cancel the order. My friend made a personal choice and said he was going to contact the RCMP on that company. Not sure what the outcome of that was. 

I hope people will get their iPhones soon in a timely manner.


----------



## white rhino

I have to say this. I hope not to offend the good people here at ehmac with this comment. I keep seeing post being edited because reps from iphonenow.ca are threatening them. I believe that if I am speaking the truth and expressing my opinion than that is my right as a Canadian. I believe only a company that had something to hide would be jumping on to sites trying to shut up the opinion of their customers. And to be clear I don't me slander and defamation. I understand them contesting that. iphonenow.ca should spend more time trying to get customers what they ordered instead of wasting their time surfing the web to see if someone is expressing their opinion about them. After all I am their customer and they have a responsibility to me. So maybe they just don't have the phones! Can there be any other explanation as to why none of us have gotten an order. 5wks?, 6wks?, The Rep said in her email that the company has 90 days to get you your phone. I didn't notice that little tidbit on their site when I placed my order. You can adopt a kid from the states faster than that ( kidding ) And that is my opinion.


----------



## cbkroeger

*iphonenow.ca*

Slathe I am wondering if you could tell me how you were able to get your money back from this company..? i am also 16 and have paid for an iphone using online interac... can you help me out, anyone?


----------



## cbkroeger

hey guys i really need your help. let me know if you've heard from anyone on whether or not this is a legit site.. and if anyone has recieved the phone


----------



## CanadaRAM

There really isn't any way to *prove* whether or not any site is legitimate or not. 

It's a problem, because there is no way to prove a negative -- We are not permitted to speculate on this forum without proof or direct personal experience.

In general however, I can state from my experience a few common features of good business practise. 


A reputable business does not take customers' money until they have product ready to ship. 

A reputable company ships products when and how they promised to do so, and provides legitimate waybill numbers. 

A reputable company states their sales, shipping, warranty and refund policies clearly. 

A reputable company publishes their legal company name, and accurate address and phone information. 

Many reputable companies are members of trade organizations such as the Better Business Bureau, which provides some third party verification that the company exists. BBB: Search (to save you time, the BB has no record of Jiffy Wireless or iPhoneNow. CIPC Worldwide Holdings Corporation is listed in the BBB records in Delaware, with no information on the company.) 108 West 13th Street, Wolmington DE. 19801, US is the address listed on the iphonenow (dot) ca webpage for CIPC Worldwide Holdings, and is the address on the SSL security certificate for iPhoneNow ca, Inc. 

Reputable companies do not commit copyright violation by taking numerous photos and graphics from a company without permission to use on their website.

The address given for Jiffy Wireless
555 West Hastings Street
Vancouver, British Columbia
Canada V6B 1M1

is incomplete without the suite number - it is a large building with a mall at the base and full of offices.

However, there is a related listing in the same building 

CIPC Worldwide Holdings - 604-495-5776
555 Hastings St W , Vancouver , BC V6B 5G3 

Which is a little odd, because iphonenow (dot) ca does not collect BC tax on sales to BC, as they are obligated to do if they have a physical location in BC.

CIPC also owns other sites 
iphone-unlocked-now (dot) com -- Created on: 2007-10-13 WHOIS information is kept private, however the domain servers are at cipccorp (dot) com

CIPCCORP (dot) COM Created on: 12-Jan-07 Address in Delaware as above

(ehMax - this is all verifiable, publicly accessible information)


----------



## snooty2

Thank you for taking the time to formulate a response that wouldn't get censored by the site operators. Even though I know the personal details of this scam, I do not have hard evidence other than my own and other witness testimonies. I understand why my posts were edited.

*I urge you and anyone else particularly skilled at investigating to pry deeper into the iphonenow.ca web site and the CIPC company associated with it and report any factual findings here.*

You are also free to send me a PM with any related information that you may not be able to prove with evidence/facts on this forum and I can tell you where you might post it and not have it censored.

Cheers!


----------



## Femur

Suite number is 2389 I believe. I got images if you want me to post those.

They are indeed a scam. Anyone who ordered from them please contact your bank or credit card company and request a charge back. You can do charge backs for interact online too. And then please contact your local authorities and report them or you can tip CSIS toll free: 1-800-420-5805 They are already investigating.

This site is owned and operated by Josh Trousdale. I knew him personally, and mister forum admin, if he threatens legal action, you don't have to worry, there is nothing illegal about what is being said here. Obviously Josh Trousdale has already threatened many people. 

And anyone who has been told their credit card was declined, please call your credit card company, and if they say it went through, collect the authorization numbers or get a fax of the statement and then take it to the police.

And yes, his iphone store is run by two people. He hired a call center(which he never paid for the services they provided) and he said he hired a shipping company, but I don't believe that.

NOTHING IN THIS POST IS SPECULATION! I knew the owner personally and he has had previous charges with running illegal websites. The most famous one was his ps2 store which can be found if you google: Scott Frederick Byers
That was his real name before he got it changed. 


I also worked for him while I was unaware of the fact. When I came to the conclusion it was a scam, I printed off order information and contacted some people. Then took emails and order info to the RCMP. Please warn as many people as possible. Contact local papers as well. This ain't no small scam site. He is stealing hundreds of thousands. Probably well into the millions now. 

@EhMac: DO NOT GIVE INTO JOSH'S THREATS. He is a scammer and has been doing this for awhile and is very good at it. It's how he has stayed out of jail. Many have already contacted the RCMP. If enough people report him, I'm sure they'll bust his door in.


If you do, the RCMP would LOVE his contact info:
Phone: 778-886-6500
Address: 3 - 2281 Argue St. Coquitlam, BC, Canada

And get the police to work quickly, he's planning on moving again. He moves every once in awhile to try and dodge authorities. 

You can contact me at: [email protected] for further information.


----------



## HowEver

Hyper Sim said:


> I spoke to them today regarding a bulk purchase, friendly people... large company.
> 
> I think it has a parent company that owns many different ones... no idea how well their service etc. is, just thought I'd share my insight.


Does it not bother you at all there isn't a single reported instance of a customer receiving a purchase from this company, since Fall 2007? Let's hope that doesn't reflect upon your own mercantile endeavours.


----------



## krug1313

Wow. If true this is crazy. Has me kind of worried because although I did not provide a credit card I did provide my personal info such as address in order to apply through Wells Fargo which I never did get an application from them so I cancelled. I wonder what he could use my info for. I can only imagine. I hope he is more concerned with taking peoples money and not info.


----------



## CanadaRAM

Another site with comments


----------



## titans88

This is unbelievable stuff. Wow. Good luck to all in attempting to get their money back. I hope it works out.


----------



## 20DDan

QAKQ said:


> I'm still waiting for mine. I ordered in mid Dec. I have received a tracking number from the company but according to Purolator contains no shipment. I received an email today from iphone.ca that phones will ship 7 to 14 days.
> 
> I strongly recommend NOT doing business with iPhone.ca. Their customer service is terrible and if you are fortunate enough to get through to anyone, their respresentatives cannot help you. Also you will pay a hefty 20% penalty if you ask for a refund or return the iPhone (assuming it ever arrives).
> 
> Get the phone from another source or wait until it is available through Rogers and soon Telus. Telus is switching from CDMA to GSM which supports the iPhone.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Wow.... it's about bloody time Telus took a look at GSM! I'm sick to death of their garbage selection of phones! I unfortunately still have a contract with them for another 5 months so cant leave ... the GSM phone selection out there in the world is awesome in comparison to CDMA... n you cant just go pick up a US CDMA phone... telus wont accept it! I'm personally fed up with Telus's horrible limitations... cant put your phone on vacation n be guaranteed the same plan afterwards! BS! Cant switch phone number information to another phone for free (via sim it's FREE n 1 second fast!) telus you haveto go into the store, pay $25 to get it switched over... what a rip off! I've looked at my sisters n bro's rogers bills n WOW are they huge too! FINALLY som competition will happen n we may see unlimited plans like in USA! FINALLY! I hope by the end of the year Telus n Rogers will be in head to head GSM competition  Sweet price drops are just around the corner


----------



## scottm

*Link to another blog*

Here's a link to another blog:

IphoneNow Is A Scam


----------



## Femur

...


----------



## cap10subtext

Well, if the last two blogs have any legitimacy to them then thankyou ehmac for judiciously going through the posts and not killing this thread outright.

Those are some pretty serious allegations raised against the company but worth investigating by authorities I think.

I would like to know which law it is exactly that says the company must ship within 24 hours of billing your card though. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## chas_m

cap10subtext said:


> I would like to know which law it is exactly that says the company must ship within 24 hours of billing your card though. Anyone have any insight?


I can only speak of the States, not Canada, but there's no such law there. It's a common practice, but not a law by any stretch of the imagination. I have a difficult time believing it would be a law here either.


----------



## CanadaRAM

The Commercial Code only says that products must be supplied in a 'reasonable' time, what 'reasonable' means is up to the court to battle out when you sue.

Also, it is governed by contract law; if the deal is "we'll charge you now and we will deliver some time later" then you have no leg to stand on as far as late delivery, as that's what you have agreed to.


----------



## MacWbee

*slathe?*

so does this silence mean Slathe did not get his iphone?


----------



## HowEver

MacWbee said:


> so does this silence mean Slathe did not get his iphone?


Asked; and answered:


http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/60373-iphone-1-1-3-sale.html#post626347


----------



## drip

scottm said:


> Here's a link to another blog:
> 
> IphoneNow Is A Scam


recently posted in this blog..


----------



## Slathe

Yeah, I just bought an Unlocked 1.1.2 iPhone from eBay. Which is what I should have done all along! Ugh... Oh well. Lesson learned I guess, at least I didn't get cheated out of a laptop or something more expensive.


----------



## iPhoneInCanada

Customers fume over iPhones that never arrive


----------



## white rhino

Iphonenow.ca is now in the news. check out the vancouver sun. It's written by Gillan Shaw.


----------



## ShotNiCam

white rhino said:


> Iphonenow.ca is now in the news. check out the *vancouver sun.* It's written by Gillan Shaw.


Added link to above..


----------



## krug1313

Why are my posts suddenly disappearing from this thread? I don't think I have said anything wrong.


----------



## ehMax

krug1313 said:


> Why are my posts suddenly disappearing from this thread? I don't think I have said anything wrong.


If you've read the thread, I have insisted that there be no unsubstantiated speculation by members, only factual 1st hand reports.


----------



## eBoy

I spoke to them and the way they positioned the whole SIM lock thing is that they basically insert a SIM tray into the device, which "tricks" it and makes it think that it is using an ATT SIM, while it's actually a Rogers or Microcell SIM. They are not located in Canada, the girl said they are in Delaware. So, the phone itself stays locked, so there are no "lock codes" that would be affected by a software update.... I will check about the whole "SIM tray" thing from a different source....it just doesn't sound right.


----------



## eBoy

7gabriel5elpher said:


> Wow.... it's about bloody time Telus took a look at GSM! I'm sick to death of their garbage selection of phones! I unfortunately still have a contract with them for another 5 months so cant leave ... the GSM phone selection out there in the world is awesome in comparison to CDMA... n you cant just go pick up a US CDMA phone... telus wont accept it! I'm personally fed up with Telus's horrible limitations... cant put your phone on vacation n be guaranteed the same plan afterwards! BS! Cant switch phone number information to another phone for free (via sim it's FREE n 1 second fast!) telus you haveto go into the store, pay $25 to get it switched over... what a rip off! I've looked at my sisters n bro's rogers bills n WOW are they huge too! FINALLY som competition will happen n we may see unlimited plans like in USA! FINALLY! I hope by the end of the year Telus n Rogers will be in head to head GSM competition  Sweet price drops are just around the corner



Telus switching to GSM? That will be a painful and expensive process! They will have to reconfigure all of their towers, change all of their customer's equipment.... Ouch!


----------



## white rhino

eBoy said:


> I spoke to them and the way they positioned the whole SIM lock thing is that they basically insert a SIM tray into the device, which "tricks" it and makes it think that it is using an ATT SIM, while it's actually a Rogers or Microcell SIM. They are not located in Canada, the girl said they are in Delaware. So, the phone itself stays locked, so there are no "lock codes" that would be affected by a software update.... I will check about the whole "SIM tray" thing from a different source....it just doesn't sound right.



Sim solutions work. that's not the problem. just Google iphonenow.ca and see what 
the true nature of this company is. 
I bought one on Ebay with a sim adapter, turbo sim etc . It works great.


----------



## eBoy

white rhino said:


> Sim solutions work. that's not the problem. just Google iphonenow.ca and see what
> the true nature of this company is.
> I bought one on Ebay with a sim adapter and it works great.


So with this said you can use any locked GSM device with a different provider (given they work on the sam frequency as your phone)? That's awesome!

Yeah, I've read a bit more about iphonenow.ca


----------



## sigmund

A Vancouver, BC Newspaper has broken the story about the investigation about iPhonenow.ca

Customers fume over iPhones that never arrive

I know several friends that have been a victim of this company's tactics. They have all received mysterious fraudulent charges on their credits cards.Any company that THREATENS its customers is not a reputable company in anyone's books. 

If anyone that has done any business with this company I would suggest that you do the following::

1. Notify your credit card company of fraud, your credit card number has been compromised.
2. Contact the Better Business Bureau, and file a report with ripoffreport.com under iphonenow.ca.
3. Contact the RCMP, local police department, or if you live in the United States, the FBI's internet fraud complaint center.
4. Check with Equifax.ca, Experian.ca, transunion.ca, or Dun & Bradstreet Canada if you are a business.
5. If you are called and intimidated by Iphonenow.ca about a credit card chargeback, hang up and press *57 on your phone, and report the call to police. At the very least, this may amount to charges of criminal harassment, and possibly even uttering threats.
6. Check your computer for spyware.


----------



## cbkroeger

*recieving an iphone from iphonenow.ca*

well guys, i know it could be fake but on their site there are reviews of the site and on one it says that this girl named Andrea finally recieved her iphone after 8 weeks, and she said they need to find a faster way to ship obv. 
so hold in there i'm still waiting also. 

let us know if anyone has reiceved one tho.
thanks


----------



## white rhino

There are 2 comments on that site. The one you mentioned and another saying how much they would like an iphone. with 12000 orders and 1 person saying they have gotten an iphone should be a good indication of what is really going on. 
Once again, Google the site and see the vast amount info that is out there.


----------



## white rhino

eBoy said:


> So with this said you can use any locked GSM device with a different provider (given they work on the sam frequency as your phone)? That's awesome!
> 
> Yeah, I've read a bit more about iphonenow.ca


I purchased 2 from a Canadian seller on ebay and had my phones in 4 days. And I flipping love my Iphone. I gave up on my order from this web site after waiting more than 5 weeks. The phone needs to be jailbroken( software ) and a sim solution ( hardware ) and you are ready to go. My version is 1.1.2 The seller I used included everything I needed to get my phone working in 2 minutes.


----------



## HowEver

cbkroeger said:


> well guys, i know it could be fake but on their site there are reviews of the site and on one it says that this girl named Andrea finally recieved her iphone after 8 weeks, and she said they need to find a faster way to ship obv.
> so hold in there i'm still waiting also.
> 
> let us know if anyone has reiceved one tho.
> thanks


Seriously? You really need to pay better attention. Do the chargeback now.


----------



## TrevX

cbkroeger said:


> well guys, i know it could be fake but on their site there are reviews of the site and on one it says that this girl named Andrea finally recieved her iphone after 8 weeks, and she said they need to find a faster way to ship obv.
> so hold in there i'm still waiting also.
> 
> let us know if anyone has reiceved one tho.
> thanks


How do you know those comments were not just put there by the company as damage control? Everything about this outfit smells fishy. Get out while you still can. The phones can be had cheaper on eBay with 100% less hassle than this.

Trev


----------



## cap10subtext

Yeah, I hate to say it but you can't trust reviews on the site of the product, you have to find something independent if you are that dependent on reviews (this is not specific to the aforementioned site, it's just good shopping advice).

BTW, cbkroger, how long have you waited? Did they give you a valid tracking # yet?

If Slade got his $$ back you may want to ask him how he did it and start doing the same.


----------



## psxp

*Police Want To Hear About Iphonenow.ca*

Copied the following from macrumors:


VANCOUVER - Police and consumer protection authorities are investigating Vancouver-based iPhoneNow.ca and are asking people who have paid hundreds of dollars for iPhones that were never delivered to step forward.

The company is associated with Joshua Tristan Trousdale, a Port Coquitlam man who has been convicted of fraud relating to the sale of Playstations over the Internet, and has successfully quelled complaints in the past with threats of costly lawsuits.

If you have purchased ANY product from this company please check your credit cards for any fraudulent charges NOW!


Article link:

Authorities ask public for help in investigation of iPhone seller


Customers fume over iPhones that never arrive

Police want to hear from iPhoneNow.ca customers


----------



## cap10subtext

psxp said:


> Copied the following from macrumors:
> 
> 
> VANCOUVER - Police and consumer protection authorities are investigating Vancouver-based iPhoneNow.ca and are asking people who have paid hundreds of dollars for iPhones that were never delivered to step forward.
> 
> The company is associated with Joshua Tristan Trousdale, a Port Coquitlam man who has been convicted of fraud relating to the sale of Playstations over the Internet, and has successfully quelled complaints in the past with threats of costly lawsuits.
> 
> If you have purchased ANY product from this company please check your credit cards for any fraudulent charges NOW!
> 
> 
> Article link:
> 
> Authorities ask public for help in investigation of iPhone seller
> 
> 
> Customers fume over iPhones that never arrive
> 
> Police want to hear from iPhoneNow.ca customers


Glad to hear it. Even if they are eventually found innocent I think there is substantial cause for an investigation at this point. (I'm choosing my words carefully incase this thread is still being monitored by a certain websites 'legal team').


----------



## T-hill

psxp said:


> and has successfully quelled complaints in the past with threats of costly lawsuits.


Just curious: Has anyone ever had legal action brought up against them, or do they just threaten people alot and hope they stop?

Or to put it another way: Which has this company sent more of? iPhones or subpoenas?


----------



## CanadaRAM

Vancouver Sun (as reported oin the Victoria Times Colonist
Customers fume over iPhones that never arrive

Feb 6 iPhone seller abandons rental home


----------



## ehMax

Hmmmmm....


----------



## cap10subtext

Good riddance. Enough is enough.



> The apparently lucrative operation -- his latest operation iPhoneNow.ca claims to have taken more than 12,000 iPhone orders -- highlights the wild west aspect of the Internet, where authorities face difficulties ranging from jurisdictional issues to simple technological overload.


12,000 x $569 = $6,828,000, not to mention all the compromised personal info.

IF YOU GOT SCAMMED BY IPHONENOW.CA STEP FORWARD!!!

RCMP online scam reporting: https://www.recol.ca/intro.aspx?lang=en


----------



## FeXL

> ...highlights the wild west aspect of the Internet...


Perchance a bit of wild west justice is in order...


----------



## Adrian.

Try the site again. You get redirected to a similar store claiming to sell iPhones but now with loads of other Apple merch.


This was fishy from the first few posts and the fist couple minutes on that site. Get your money out kids.

Hey ehMax looks like you got your editing cut out for you on this thread eh! 

Cheers!


----------



## simon

it's official - iphonenow.ca has folded - if they haven't shipped your iphone, they won't be as per the notice on the website

the owners have been arrested (but released without charges for now) and computers seized

No charges in iPhoneNow.ca case

this had scam written all over it in the beginning when we first questioned the posters praising the service and site (original ehmac posts removed by making threats to the mayor)


----------



## Adrian.

They threatened ehmax due to content in the thread?


----------



## simon

Adrian. said:


> They threatened ehmax due to content in the thread?


There was another thread (since removed) that started soon after iphonenow.ca started up (early december) questioning the legibility of iphonenow.ca's promises and offers. The operator of iphonenow.ca made numerous legal threats to websites, bloggers and posters who posted negative "facts" about his site. He used a number of aliases (Jennifer was one) and lawyer letters (now know to be fake) to bully others to remove these posts.


----------



## HowEver

*I don't think Scott Byers / Joshua Trousdale is going to be suing anyone...*

Con man gets year in jail

Con man gets year in jail [well, 6 months, anyways]



> BY GILLIAN SHAW, VANCOUVER SUNMAY 26, 2009
> 
> The convicted con man who ran an online scheme to take hundreds of thousands of dollars for iPhones that never arrived was sentenced in Vancouver Monday to a year in jail on unrelated charges.
> 
> Scott Byers, 28, also known as Joshua Trousdale, was convicted of obstruction of justice and uttering forged documents. The charges related to a bail hearing at which he told a judge he resided at an address where he wasn't living and produced a forged Shaw cable bill to prove his bogus residence claim.
> 
> Byers was sent back to jail where he has spent the past five-and-a-half months.
> 
> Provincial Court Judge Darcy McGee ruled Byers's time in jail before sentencing counts for the customary double time, leaving Byers to serve one more month of his 12-month sentence.
> 
> Before Apple iPhones were available in Canada, Byers, as Joshua Trousdale, offered them for sale through the website iPhonenow.ca at prices ranging from $550 to more than $900. Customers complained they paid for iPhones that never arrived. Coquitlam RCMP seized computer equipment from Byers's home.


----------



## HowEver

Here's hoping this advice wasn't followed.



chas_m said:


> I wouldn't worry about it just yet. FWIW, I don't think they're a scam, just operating on a loophole in the law. I predict you'll get your iPhone, but while iPhonenow.ca guarantees that it will work up here, notice that they did NOT say "forever."
> 
> IOW, the coming 1.1.3 update (real soon now!) may render it (the phone part anyyway) useless. Again.
> 
> Keep us posted -- there's a lot of people here less brave than you and we want you to be our guinea pig!


----------



## chas_m

If the OP read ANY of the other threads/posts on this subject, they wouldn't have.

BTW, it's a bit offensive to portray that advice as bad, given that it was posted just a very short time after iphonenow.ca went online and the whole story was not at that time available. You could have at the very least put a date stamp on that.


----------



## HowEver

chas_m said:


> If the OP read ANY of the other threads/posts on this subject, they wouldn't have.
> 
> BTW, it's a bit offensive to portray that advice as bad, given that it was posted just a very short time after iphonenow.ca went online and the whole story was not at that time available. You could have at the very least put a date stamp on that.


Yours was the second post in the thread. It's possible that readers read your reassurance and placed orders. I see now that the OP had already placed an order and used hyperwallet--no cash would be returned. (For this kind of order, use a credit card that has buyer protection.)

iphonenow.ca was *not* around the net long enough, nor did it have *any* good reviews, nor had *anyone* who ordered from it actually received a phone, for reassurances to be reasonably handed out. Everybody makes mistakes but that could be a costly one.


----------



## chas_m

Funny how, apart from you, nobody has gotten back to me on that. I have to assume that EhMac.ca forum members are not as gullible as you seem to think.

At the time I wrote that post, btw, iphonenow.ca were advertising on television. Not many internet scams are that brazen. At the time, it looked to me like they were just taking advantage of a loophole in the law, as I said at the time. Look at the post again. I did NOT recommend them, nor did I give them the all-clear. I simply passed on my observation and opinion at the time. Later posts from me on iphonenow.ca made clear that I thought they were a scam (as more information came to light).

You've posted messages that turned out to be wrong/inaccurate regarding Rogers and the iPhone as well, as I recall.


----------



## HowEver

It was really just an aside, looking back, that I hoped no one followed your advice. But if you insist...



chas_m said:


> You've posted messages that turned out to be wrong/inaccurate regarding Rogers and the iPhone as well, as I recall.


Sure, I've posted rumours but always clearly stated that nothing is real until Apple or Rogers releases it. Like a mantra. Although I do have my sources.

That's a *long way* from:



chas_m said:


> I've followed this thread closely, and here's my conclusion about iphonenow.ca based on all the input. They are either:
> 
> 1. Sincere but incompetent, overwhelmed by orders and customs delays and generally in over their heads, but trying (and may actually fulfill an order someday!)
> 
> OR
> 
> 2. [edit ehMax]


It really did seem like you were recommending iphonenow.ca:



chas_m said:


> I wouldn't worry about it just yet. FWIW, I don't think they're a scam, just operating on a loophole in the law. I predict you'll get your iPhone, but while iPhonenow.ca guarantees that it will work up here, notice that they did NOT say "forever."
> 
> IOW, the coming 1.1.3 update (real soon now!) may render it (the phone part anyyway) useless. Again.
> 
> Keep us posted -- there's a lot of people here less brave than you and we want you to be our guinea pig!


----------



## ehMax

HowEver said:


> Con man gets year in jail
> 
> Con man gets year in jail [well, 6 months, anyways]


Just really glad to hear that this guy did some jail-time. Wish it was a little bit longer. 

Also wish I had the services of my lawyer then. Bogus legal letters would of been ripped to shreds.


----------



## chas_m

HowEver said:


> It really did seem like you were recommending iphonenow.ca:


Not if you could read option 2.


----------



## HowEver

chas_m said:


> Not if you could read option 2.


I'm not made of forum magic! (except in the Classifieds).

ehMax is completely magical though.


----------



## The G3 Man

chas_m said:


> Not if you could read option 2.


Can you repost option 2??

Morgan


----------

